# CA Allergy Attack



## BangleGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I was finishing some bottle stoppers with CA finish on Saturday and found myself in a full coughing, sneezing, plugged up nose, itchy lung/chest attack about 3 hours later. I am not prone to allergies (and would have said that I have never had allergies up to now), but the best I can attribute my condition to was the CA finishing I did (stupidly:boxing5:) without my air ventilation on. 

Man that was bad! Lesson leaned, have the respirator and air on when messing with CA! I am still a little plugged up but the symptoms are all but gone.

The good news, the bottle stoppers look great! I will post picks soon.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> ... (stupidly :boxing5: ) without my air ventilation on.
> ...



I'm glad you got out rather lightly compared to some horror stories we've heard. I also will not look down my nose at you and chide you, pretending I've never done it. I'm sure at one time or another we are all guilty of taking such a shortcut and gotten away with it.

Thanks for sharing your experience with us and giving us the important reminder. Glad you're okay and look forward to seeing the toppers.


----------



## EricJS (Jun 25, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Well I was finishing some bottle stoppers with CA finish on Saturday and found myself in a full coughing, sneezing, plugged up nose, itchy lung/chest attack about 3 hours later. I am not prone to allergies (and would have said that I have never had allergies up to now), but the best I can attribute my condition to was the CA finishing I did (stupidly:boxing5:) without my air ventilation on.
> 
> Man that was bad! Lesson leaned, have the respirator and air on when messing with CA! I am still a little plugged up but the symptoms are all but gone.
> 
> The good news, the bottle stoppers look great! I will post picks soon.



I'm in the same boat; never had problems with things like that. Then one day while applying a CA finish without a respirator, it happened to me. The symptoms came on slow & I hoped it was just the onset of a cold, but even with proper ventilation it happend every time.

Ventilation won't keep it at bay since you've had a reaction. Everytime you inhale the least amount of fumes it will happen, but worse each time. :ill: Get a respirator and wear it every time you open a bottle of CA!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 25, 2012)

That stuff has a violent odor when it cures. I was told it has no bad side affects to humans but I wear a respirator anyhow.

Glad it wasnt worse than you described.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2012)

FWIW, you'll need chemical filters for a respirator if you go that route. The odorless version is supposed to cause less reaction, but I've never tried it. I've had good luck using it with my dust collector on and an intake directly on the piece... I can't smell it at all when doing that.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 25, 2012)

Eric - Sorry to hear about that. I have the same problem. I now finish with the shop door open and a fan on behind me blowing all the fumes away from me. It works well. I have found it to work pretty well for dust to. Screen door looks like hell but I can breathe !
Scott


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Yeah, I am going to wear my respirator from now on, but I also have a pretty good dust collector vent that I can put right at the work piece. At the time, I noticed my eyes burning, but didn't think much of it. Just a stupid mistake that got my wife freaked out about my hobby! Now THAT is the kind of attention I don't need! :rotflmao3:


----------

